# Court: Mass. can deny jailed felons right to vote



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By Associated Press
*Saturday, August 1, 2009 -

BOSTON - A federal court has ruled that Massachusetts has the right to prevent incarcerated felons from voting.
The ruling stems from a lawsuit filed after Massachusetts voters in 2000 approved a measure to disqualify currently jailed felons from voting in certain elections. Lawmakers later extended that to all elections.
In 2001, several jailed felons challenged the law, arguing it violated the federal Voting Rights Act because the percentage of imprisoned felons who are black or Hispanic is higher than the percentage in the state as a whole.
On Friday, the 1st U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals found the inmates made no claim of intentional discrimination. The court also ruled Congress, in passing the Voting Rights Act, never intended to prohibit states from barring incarcerated felons from voting.

© Copyright 2009 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

(4) Comments | Post / Read Comments

Court: Mass. can deny jailed felons right to vote - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Varanus224 (Jun 13, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong but, havent other states done this for years? Im sure just like Florida South Bay, Shirley Max and Concord are Democratic Hotbeds


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Every Felon locked up is one less vote for Obama.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought the whole idea of going to jail was that you had already forfeited all rights as a citizen? Please tell me they don't allow mail in votes from prisoners?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Only thing going for us is that there are three more years till 2012, plenty of time to lock em up two or three more times.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> In 2001, several jailed felons challenged the law, arguing it violated the federal Voting Rights Act because the percentage of imprisoned felons who are black or Hispanic is higher than the percentage in the state as a whole.


But if I was to say that I'd be racist?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> But if I was to say that I'd be racist?


Correct.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Boston - A federal court has ruled that Massachusetts has the right and the obligation to prevent incarcerated felons and illegal aliens from voting.


Fixed it.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

They don't need the right to vote. You don't get felony convictions for J-walking, and if your not a citizen why should you be voting for the leaders of your community??? NEGATIVE


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> ...and if your not a citizen why should you be voting for the leaders of your community??? NEGATIVE


That's a question you need to ask Ms. Pam Richardson, State Representative of Framingham.
And I doubt shes the only one harboring that ideal.

She's backed off a bit, but it's certainly her belief. (As Kafkaesque as it is.)

_Rep. Pam Richardson of Framingham wants the Massachusetts Democratic Party to advocate voting rights for illegal aliens.
__Richardson told fellow Democrats._
_"We have a large population of people living here who don't have the same rights and opportunities of the rest of us.
I'm talking about undocumented immigrants. 
Most unfair, is their exclusion from our democratic process.
They don't feel that they have anyone to represent them in government.
It's because they're not part of the democracy."_


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Varanus224 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but, havent other states done this for years? Im sure just like Florida South Bay, Shirley Max and Concord are Democratic Hotbeds


Yes, I think about all the states have laws about disfranchisement laws due to criminal conviction and they have been around for a while.

Found a map here that is color coded as to the states laws:

American Civil Liberties Union : State Legislative and Policy Reform to Advance the Voting Rights of Formerly Incarcerated Persons


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How the hell is Patrick going to get his extra votes now? For that matter, how will the almighty Obama get those votes in 2012?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *By Associated Press
> *
> In 2001, several jailed felons challenged the law, arguing it violated the federal Voting Rights Act because the percentage of imprisoned felons who are black or Hispanic is higher than the percentage in the state as a whole.


All criticisms aside, the jailed felons do have a point.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> That's a question you need to ask Ms. Pam Richardson, State Representative of Framingham.
> And I doubt shes the only one harboring that ideal.
> 
> She's backed off a bit, but it's certainly her belief. (As Kafkaesque as it is.)
> ...


That is the dumbest statement: I visit NH all the time why can't I vote there, Answer because it is not my legal residence.

They don't have anyone representing them in govt because they are criminals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Ms. Pam Richardson, State Representative of Framingham, will of course get re-elected. The majority of the voters are just sheep that do what the Globe tells them to do.


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

knowing caddy deval he will just start handing out pardons like candy. Right next to the pardon form will make the make check or money order payble to the the relect caddy deval committee.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Garda79 said:


> knowing caddy deval he will just start handing out pardons like candy. _*Right next to the pardon form will make the make check or money order payble to the the relect caddy deval committee.*_




You mean _*"Please include instructions for accessing your canteen account, and preauthorize the withdrawal of funds"*_


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

this state under caddy deval keeps slipping farther and farther into debt and ruin. With his sales tax hike I am sure the businesses near new hampshire are gonna feel the squeeze even more. This state just does not get it.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

I worked as a DOC Sgt at the Sexually Dangerous facility in Bridgewater in the 1980's. The rapists collected SSI money and could vote. They would form a political action committee and strongly urge other skinners to donate some of the Supplemental Security Income money (Your tax dollars)that they never should have received, to Democ-rat candidates and to vote for Democ-rats by absentee ballot...Gov Weld put an end to that nonsense...I've been a Republican ever since. liberals, criminals...little difference


----------



## Garda79 (Jun 19, 2009)

Loyal,

You were a CO during the ducrappas tenure as governor you have my condolences. Sadly I think the caddy d is even worse then ducrappas could ever be. I hope this guy gets elected out in 2010.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Crvtte65 said:


> Yes, I think about all the states have laws about disfranchisement laws due to criminal conviction and they have been around for a while.
> 
> Found a map here that is color coded as to the states laws:
> 
> American Civil Liberties Union : State Legislative and Policy Reform to Advance the Voting Rights of Formerly Incarcerated Persons


Did you disinfect your computer screen and keyboard after going on that website??


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Oh yes. I was actually screaming in pain while on it as it burnt my eyes


----------

